# Bridgestreet London



## Kdjk5467 (Jun 6, 2018)

I am having trouble finding out anything about these Bridgestreet locations in London. They are on Interval's site as getaways. I'm posting here because I am told they are timeshares and not just for II. Im not sure. 

Has anyone ever stayed there?
Lanterns Court by BridgeStreet 
Notting Hill by BridgeStreet 
The ARC by BridgeStreet 
Suffolk Lane by BridgeStreet 
Phoenix Heights by BridgeStreet 
Circus by BridgeStreet 
The King's Wardrobe by BridgeStreet 
Atelier EC1 by BridgeStreet


Thanks!
-JK


----------



## Theiggy (Jul 2, 2018)

Kdjk5467 said:


> I am having trouble finding out anything about these Bridgestreet locations in London. They are on Interval's site as getaways. I'm posting here because I am told they are timeshares and not just for II. Im not sure.
> 
> Has anyone ever stayed there?
> Lanterns Court by BridgeStreet
> ...



I’ve always wondered the same. I’ve seen them on Interval. Maybe someone has some knowledge or experience with them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jul 2, 2018)

I’ve seen them too under II Getaways. Definitely read the TripAdvisor reviews (if any)
https://www.bridgestreet.com/about-us

Last year I looked at their locations in Washington DC but was turned off by the bad TripAdvisor reviews.

Beware of Bridgestreet Managed Properties...Bait & Switch and Unethical Practices (2017)
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...dward-Washington_DC_District_of_Columbia.html

My first negative review on Trip Advisor (2016)
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...dward-Washington_DC_District_of_Columbia.html

BUYER BEWARE! "We don't have any reservations for you!" (2015)
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...dward-Washington_DC_District_of_Columbia.html

Never Again….Ryan (2015)
https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...dward-Washington_DC_District_of_Columbia.html


----------



## Kdjk5467 (Jul 6, 2018)

Pretty wild that no one here has actual experience with them. Just those tripadvisor reviews. They seem to have a variety of units. Some good, some not as good. I'm not ready to go in blind.


----------

